# The might & magic of Pérotin music his disciples, deprofundis elaborated on them?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Listen i wont hide from you guys i have a good dozen album of Perotin, Leonin and an album of Philippe le chancelier aka Philip de chancelor, i will try to do my best to give you an impression of some of the album i own that featuured perotin and ect.

The naxos(label) brewed Perotin performed by Tonus perrigrinus is very good, starter may wont to start from here hey..

Than Seized by sweet desire once again a naxos early music (it has one track of philip the chancelor) serie album, featuring ensemble
Musica Ficta and mistter Bo Holten, love this guys work so far.

neophytes buy both as an advice 

Than on whit more sophisticated Perotin what we have, our better yet what i have hmm..
Perotin performed or dose a cameo on the following album by René Clemencic on Motetus pretty sweeT.
Tercio we have the performance of Hilliard ensemble good but not a favorite..
Quatro there is fews ttracks on Trésord du moyen-âge a fantastic box-set, a neophytes '' wet dream'' for starting in medieval lore i testified.

Than how did you discover pérotin,léonin and philip de chancelor?, what album gave you an ''orgasm'' in term of quality packaging , recording, than lastly how come Philip de chancelor always play a minor role there is only one album i aware of, and he does rare appereance on compilation sutch as Monastic Chants, which is sad, is he underrated or just '' un second violon du maitre Perotin et sont principal disciple léonin'' or if you preffer in english i just said in french is philip the chancelor an aces of spades compared to perotin and leonin.

These were my two cents please post your favoritee Perotin recording and comments dear folk of TC
*
:tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Personally, I like the Hilliards' Perotin, which is odd, because I usually don't like their early music recordings. 

I discovered Leonin and Perotin after I discovered Isaac and his generation, which was after I discovered Anton Webern. I seem to have learned music history by going backwards. 

I've never heard of de Chancelor, but I'm always up for something new. The Wiki article isn't much help, giving doubts that he was a composer. What piece do you have that he composed?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*What piece do you have that he composed?*

Dear mister ManxFeeder, i have a album an old album of philipe le chancelier perhaps an harmonia mundi, than i have some cammeo of him on compilation cd.Thanks for the interrest take care buddy :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Oh, there he is. I've been spelling his name wrong. I'm going to be spending some time on YouTube videos.


----------



## Oreb (Aug 8, 2013)

The 'Notre-Dame school' is undoubtedly my favourite sacred music. There is something sublime and at the same time very haunting about it.

I have an album by *Sequentia *called _Philippe le Chancelier _and it is astounding. One piece, 'Si vis vera frui luce', is heart-in-the-mouth stuff.

In adition to the albums already mentioned I particularly love:

*Theatre of Voices*, _The Age of Cathedrals

_*Red Byrd*, _Magister Leoninus, vols. 1 & 2
_
And a hearty recommendation also for an album on ECM by *Vox Clamantis *called _Filia Sion_. While it is not entirely Perotin et al it does include a gorgeous rendition of his 'Beata viscera' and numerous other delights.

Anyone wanting to explore this wonderful period should certainly check out these recordings.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

Hilliards Perotin is my favourite, the only Perotin album with his music that actually I have. At the time of my purchase, I considered three albums - hilliards, vox clamantis and the version on Naxos. Liked all of them, but Hilliard was most grabbing for me as an album. Naxos has a very ethereal version of Beata viscera sung by a female soprano.


----------

